# left hand holster for Walther P22



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I might find a LEFT handed holster for my Walther P22 ?

I have looked at Fobus and many of the other similar holster makers and apparently no one makes a left hand holster for this gun.

I would like to have a holster that would clip to my belt (NOT inside the pants) and use on my right side and cross draw the gun. I would like to have something better than the cheap fabric type holsters that are generally sold at the local gun shows, something preferable made similar to the Fobus holsters.

Am I just SOL as a lefty with this gun ?

Thanks.


----------

